# We Do Lines... Big Boy



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

I was feeling pretty good about my truck until I parked next to this guy.

Awesome site truck. North Carolina is very cool.

Tom
www.wedolines.com


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Funny.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, but you have better top end.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I still can't get over your company name - I got memories and I use razor blades on a daily basis - LEGALLY


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

daArch said:


> I still can't get over your company name - I got memories and I use razor blades on a daily basis - LEGALLY


I hear ya!It makes me think about key bangers and bumps.:whistling2: I sure am glad I survived my youth!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> I hear ya!It makes me think about fuzz in the carpet and thinking I had hit gold.:whistling2: I sure am glad I survived my youth!


:laughing:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

nEighter said:


> :laughing:


 You sly dog, shame on you.:yes: You mistake me for mister archie. :whistling2:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

N8, is that Bob Ross in you avatar? That dude had the good stuff.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

We do lines and never come back from lunch!


----------

